# Honda F800 Tiller/rotovator oil seals



## jimskau (Mar 17, 2015)

Hoping I'm hitting the right section I would like to ask for advise on where to get and how to change the oil seals on the main drive axle of a Honda F800 Rotovator.
The gear oil is leaking rapidly into my Vineyard soil from the inner right hand side of the axle. 
Any folks with an idea of the size and model number of this part, Including how to proceed? Maybe even a manual to download? 

It looks as if I need to dismantle the whole gearbox. 

Yours sincerely

Jim Skau, Andalusia, Spain


----------



## jimskau (Mar 17, 2015)

A few shots might help


----------



## jimskau (Mar 17, 2015)

That didn't work. Look up this link
https://picasaweb.google.com/116370402402819264368/HondaTiller


----------



## jimskau (Mar 17, 2015)

Just discovered this part of the forum. I posted under yard and garden :banghead:. Photo link and more details posted there.
I have a leaking axle oil seal on a Honda F800 tiller and would very much like some help identifying the spare part needed + a bit of instruction.

Yours sincerely,

Jim Skau


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Not able to find a F800 but did find FR800's but need serial to get correct IPL to look-up.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Perfectly fine, Jim.......I got everything gathered up and put in order. All of your posts are now where they belong.

Your in good hands with AVB.......:thumb:


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I refurbished my tiller's transmission last winter. Here is the video series I used. It's not the same model but I'm sure that some of it will be of help:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8CrlWJ2I-0

I get my small implement parts from these companies. I've had good luck with all of them:

OEM Replacement Parts for Mowers, Trimmers, Blowers, Chainsaws, Snow Throwers and much more | PartsTree.com
OEM Replacement parts for Tools, Appliances, Consumer Electronics and more | eReplacement Parts
Lawn Mower Parts


----------



## jimskau (Mar 17, 2015)

A big thanks guys!
I'm off the grape wire and out of home for a week but managed to get a look at your replies tonight.
I will look into your kind advise and report the progress in a weeks time.
Thanks again

Jim


----------



## jimskau (Mar 17, 2015)

I am back in Spain and got some more information. The serial number for the tiller is: *F800-2001129*
Honda Spain says the machine is so old they don't have any idea of the spare part needed (no surprise) I would have thought the gauge of the transmission shaft is an industry standard of some sorts, meaning the oil seal is used in more machinery that this model.
I'll look through the links for suppliers posted here on the forum.
A neighbor suggested I load the gearbox with chainsaw oil (bio degradable) for this spring season and accept the leakage into the soil..... hmmm. Any comment on that?

Yours sincerely

Jim Skau


----------

